# Anyone in Manchester?



## katena (Nov 14, 2007)

Hey,

Just thought i would see if anyone is from/near Manchester?

We have just completed our 1st cycle of naturel IUI and got a BFN ...but moving onto cycle No 2 at St Marys.

k


----------



## MandMtb (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi Katena, welcome to FF. I am sorry to hear about your recent BFN  .

Me and my DW live in Greater Manchester, and are having treatment at MFS, just had our first IUI today in fact. Are you getting tx through NHS? As I didnt think St. Mary's took private patients? Sorry if I'm being too nosey, you dont have to answer.

Looking forward to getting to know you.

Love S x x


----------



## katena (Nov 14, 2007)

Hiya,

We managed to get NHS as i have PCOS...i think we have been extremely lucky to be fair!!! So...as i dont need medication we have the opportunity for 5 goes for naturel IUI.

Im guessing youve had to go private them?

k


----------



## MandMtb (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi Katena,

That's brillant for you and DW, it is good to hear that some lesbians are entitled to NHS fertility services! I'm sorry to hear about your PCOS and hope you get a BFP soon. Yes, we had to go private as I'm not eligable for fertility services otherwise... despite us having no sperm he he!

Love S x


----------



## single.mummy (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi 
I am a lurker on this site. We are fortunate to already have a 8 month old daughter through IUI at MFS. I was just wondering which health authority you fall under to get natural IUI on the NHS? Do the NHS also provide the donor for you?
I hope that your treatment is successful for you.


----------



## katena (Nov 14, 2007)

We live in Hulme, Manchester and so covered by Manchester PCT...it was a shock to get treatment on the NHS....but somehow we managed it and without a major battle!

We had the option of taking a known donor with us...or using anonymous sperm. We chose the latter. But now each month we have to call us to ask if they have a donor match for us...so were not guaranteed it every month we need it unlike if we had used a known donor.


k


----------



## lucky2010 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi Katena,

My partner and I live in Manchester too (sale). used a known donor for ttc our gorgeous son and are trying again for number two in August.

We have the same age gap as you too!!!

Great news about getting your treatment on the NHS.


Rach x


----------



## katena (Nov 14, 2007)

Hey Rach,

We're in Hulme...I have lotsssssssssss of Q's!!!

So - how many goes at home I did it take you? Who carried? Its me who is hoping to get preg as DP is too old for fertility treatment and also doesn't want to carry where as i do!

Fab to know there are people just like us...and living not too far away!

karen


----------



## lucky2010 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi Karen,

We got pregnant on first attempt! We met donor in a hotel in his home town which worked well for us. We have had one go so far at ttc number two but got a BFN, trying again at the beginning of August. I Carried Alex and will carry the next baby (if I'm lucky enough to get pregnant again!). Same reasons as with you guys really... Julie wants children but has no desire at all to carry them. She's on the older side, so doesn't fancy the risks either. Also I am SSSOOOO broody and have been for years so I told her even if she did carry a child we'd have to have more as I want to be pregnant again so much!!!

Nice to 'meet' you!!

Rach


----------



## ragill (Jun 28, 2009)

Hiya ladies, i hope u dont mind me posting on here...but was very excited to c a manchester post!!!!!

my girlfriend and i are from stockport and have been ttc since may 09, although we missed july as we couldnt get time off work (we travel to ireland using a known donor....who wont have a relationship with our child)

anyway just wanted to say hi, we're going back over in aug around the 21st....i cannot wait to get started again.

hope ur all well, its great news o hear that the NHS have funded same sex couples....!!!

rachel x


----------



## katena (Nov 14, 2007)

Hi Ragill - yey another Manchester person!!!!

Were starting cycle 3 of naturel IUI on Weds - so blood tests monitoring my LH until it surges. Im guessing insem will be in the 1st/2nd week of August!!

Good luck for Ireland - how did you find your donor given the distance?? Are you doing home DI?

Karen


----------



## lucky2010 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Our attempt #2 for #2 is next week... everything crossed for all of us!!!

Rach x


----------



## katena (Nov 14, 2007)

Hey Rach...

Hows things going? Im back on the daily blood tests...and insemination will hopefully be next week!!  

3rd time lucky we hope!

Karen


----------



## MandMtb (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi ladies

Thought I would pop back on this thread... as we go to MFS in Manchester, am currently on 2ww on 2nd IUI... it is dragging! 

Good luck Katena and Rach on your insems next week    

S x


----------



## katena (Nov 14, 2007)

Oooh..your very close to your test day and no sign of the dreaded AF *may* be a good sign 

Sending you lots of   

Let us know what happens wont you?

My LH is floating around the 7's..no surge yet 

Karen


----------



## lucky2010 (Jan 10, 2006)

any news mtb? hope you get a BFP!!!

We're having our insems on Thurs and Fri so fingers crossed!

Hope all is ok for you Karen?!

We've just sold our house after only three weeks and had an offer accepted on a new house for us... a good week so far so let's hope it continues!

Rach


----------



## MandMtb (Mar 6, 2009)

Well ladies, unfortunatley it was another BFN for us  

Rach, good luck with your insems, and congratulations on the house sales, what great news!!!

S x


----------



## Lucky1968 (Jul 12, 2007)

Hope I'm not to late to join in and say hi.  We live in Trafford and have a 17 month IVF son from our first attempt.  We are just starting again with our last frozen embryos.  Sadly, and expensively, a private clinic for us although I did give birth at St Marys if thats worth anything.


----------



## MandMtb (Mar 6, 2009)

Welcome to FF and this thread Lucky.

Good luck TTC for # 2 

S x


----------



## lucky2010 (Jan 10, 2006)

welcome lucky, we're in trafford too! Good luck with #2!

S, I'm sorry about the BFN, it's such a horrid disappointment   here's to next time!!! 

We're off tonight to take Alex to my mums and then to meet the donor tomorrow and Friday morning. It's so nerve wracking every time... fingers crossed!!

good luck mancunians!!! x


----------



## katena (Nov 14, 2007)

Sorry to hear about the BFN MandM 

Welcome lucky and good luck for trying for number 2!!

Rach - hows things going with the insems?? All mess and no fun!!! 

Im STILL waiting for my surge - my levels were 15 yesterday so really thought it would surge today -  but no luck! Maybe 2mor - which would mean insem on sat!!

 

karen


----------



## Lucky1968 (Jul 12, 2007)

Thanks for the friendly welcomes everyone.

Sorry about the BFN MandMtb, pre the IVF we had our miserable share of those and I know how totally crap it feels.  I hope your luck changes soon. 

Rachjulie and Katena fingers crossed for this weekend.


----------



## lucky2010 (Jan 10, 2006)

well we're officially on the 2ww now. Insems went as well as possible and timing was right so fingers crossed!!!

Thanks for luck everyone.

Hope you get to insem tomorrow Karen... good luck!!!

There is a LGBT family fun day in sackville park on sat 22nd august if anyone's interested. it's 12-3 and has bouncy castle, arts, crafts and sports. Should be fun with kids and good to meet up for those without. We'll be there.

xx


----------



## katena (Nov 14, 2007)

Still no surge  

St Marys is closed tomorrow so if it does surge today insem wil be monday - to be honest im not hlding my breath. The nurse said they may test for progesterone on Monday too to check if my mini spike was actually my surge and its been missed.

Im working on the 22nd -  but sounds like a great day!! Hope it doesnt rain!!!

Rach - good luck on the 2ww - keep us updated!! and try not to test too early!!

karen


----------



## ragill (Jun 28, 2009)

*Hi ladies,

katena...we found our donor through a friend, he;s amazingly kind and patient, and i suppose everything u could wish for. We'll be inseminating DIY whilst there.....and my partner is irish so its kinda cool that our baby will have irish routes!

also my ovulation dates have changed this month ( i got swine flu!!!! and tamiflu messed up my cycle) so we're now travelling 28th and 29th aug, just cant wait now 

hopefully will get to know all ur stories a bit better wen i get used to using this site... 

hope everyones well 
rach x*


----------



## katena (Nov 14, 2007)

Rach - good luck for the end of this month!!

We finally had our insem on Monday so officially on the 2ww!

fingers crossed for us all!!!

k


----------



## ragill (Jun 28, 2009)

*keepng my fingers well and truly crossed for u....

rach x*


----------



## MandMtb (Mar 6, 2009)

Rach, Lucky and Karen, thanks for your support and kind words.

Rach and Karen - good luck on the 2ww lots of   Hopefully joining you soon, waiting for surge but have a few days wait yet (about 8 days). 

Rach/Ragill - welcome to FF (a bit confusing having to Rach's on this thread LOL).

We may pop by the LGBT family fun day in Manchester next week but feel a bit anxious as we dont (yet) have children so may look a bit strange without them.

S x


----------



## pipgirl (Jul 11, 2007)

Hi Katena

We are also Mancunians - good luck with youre tx!

We were at MFS too and had iui (didnt work due to pcos) and now have a little 5 month old from IVF.
We are from Prestwich in North M and we had our baby at ST Marys (excellent care btw).

There are quite a lot of us now...im amazed about the tx at St Mary's- as far as i knew they didnt tx same sex couples!! Maybe its a recent turnaround? How long did you wait for the iuis?

Pip.


----------



## lucky2010 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi pip!! X


----------



## ragill (Jun 28, 2009)

*Hi ladies, how is everyone getting on this month. Not posted for a while as i didnt end up inseminating in aug as we missed our ovulation and we just thought it best to inseminate on the days which we know are best. Anyway we've just come back from ireland and now are in 2ww....i.e the longest two weeks ever!!!

hope ur all well, baby dust to all 
rach xx*


----------



## lucky2010 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi Rach,

Good luck on 2ww... everything crossed for you.

We've had 3 BFN's and are a bit fed up about it!! Moving house in October so are going to have a break from ttc until December (January if our donor isn't available in Dec).

Hi everyone else
xxx


----------



## pipgirl (Jul 11, 2007)

Hey RachJulie...sorry to hear about the BFN..best of luck for the next go..

We are going for our review appt in a few weeks! Yes back on the bandwagon already! 

Hello and good luck to all...will be hopefully posting in the winter with tx no. 2!!

See ya for now..

Pip DP and Xander/


----------



## Steph29 (Apr 28, 2009)

Ragill: Good luck with the   hope you get your BFP.     

Rachjulie: Sorry to hear about your BFN Hopfully things will work out after your break.   

Pip: Hope appointment goes well.

Stephx


----------



## katena (Nov 14, 2007)

Hey all,

Good luck on the 2ww ragil!!  

Rach - happy house moving

Pip - let us know how the appointment goes!

Were stilll on our month off!!   its sometimes hard to enjoy ourselves when it feels like we're missing out on a month.

K


----------



## ragill (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi ladies.....well....
today i got i BFP!!!!! i seriously cannot believe it. we're testing again tomorrow and probably monday just to make sure, but two lines came up straight away and i nearly fainted!
we're delighted 
good luck to all ttc, lots of baby dust

rach xxx
PLEASE BE A STICKY BEANIE


----------



## Steph29 (Apr 28, 2009)

Congratulations on your  

Stephx


----------



## lucky2010 (Jan 10, 2006)

Huge congrats x x x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Congratulations on your bfp


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Many congrats Ragill


----------



## ragill (Jun 28, 2009)

*thanx ladies...we're very very excited!

rach x*


----------



## katena (Nov 14, 2007)

Congrats!!!  

K


----------



## MandMtb (Mar 6, 2009)

Congrates Ragill on your BFP


----------

